# UTF-8 loswerden

## GroennDemon

Hallo,

ich benutze Gnome und obwohl locale das hier

```
LANG=de_DE@euro

LC_CTYPE="de_DE@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE@euro"

LC_TIME="de_DE@euro"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE@euro"

LC_PAPER="de_DE@euro"

LC_NAME="de_DE@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL=
```

sagt, habe ich trotzdem in vielen Programmen vermurkste Sonderzeichen und das Gnome-Terminal steht grundsätzlich beim Starten auf UTF-8. Da man dort auch das Locale nicht persistent setzen kann, nehme ich also an, dass irgendwo UTF-8 angeschaltet wird.

Das will ich nicht! Ich möchte ein braves schnuckeliges ISO-8859-15, das mir keinen Stress macht.

Kann jemand helfen?

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß

Marvin

----------

## GroennDemon

Hupsa, das de_DE@euro hat er nur drin, weil ich ihm das in der ~.bashrc kurz vor meinem Post eingegeben habe.

Sonst war da auch immer UTF-8.

Muss ich vielleicht einfach noch irgendwo das Locale für X ändern?

----------

## friedegott

Hast du mal in den Einstellungen von GNOME geschaut? Weil der "ueberschreibt" auch zb das Tastatur-Layout vom X Server.

----------

## GroennDemon

Da hab ich schon geguckt, hab aber nichts gefunden...

Auch ein 

```
export LANG=de_DE@EURO
```

 in ~/.xinitrc oder ein 

```
encoding=ISO-8859-15
```

 in /usr/share/xsessions/ statt dem dort eingestellten UTF-8 half nichts   :Sad:  .

----------

## Lasker

Gerade hatte ich auch mal wieder das "Vergnügen".  :Twisted Evil: 

Der Übeltäter scheint offenbar gdm zu sein (oder hängt damit zusammen): Durch Zufall hab ich entdeckt,

dass, wenn ich X von der Konsole starte (mit startx), ist die Sache erledigt. Anschliessend mal wieder kdm

aktiviert, auch hier wieder alles in Ordnung.

Falls dir diese "Lösung" nicht gefällt: Da wärst du nicht der Einzige.

Ich bin mir noch nicht mal sicher, ob es überhaupt an gnome oder gdm liegt. Dieses Rumgeporkel mit den

lokalen Einstellungen hab ich bis jetzt jedenfalls nur bei gentoo erlebt.    :Evil or Very Mad: 

Übrigens musste ich in /etc/X11/dm/Sessions/default.desktop die 'Encoding'- Zeile ändern (gefunden durch

try&error, keinerlei Docu darüber). Keine Ahnung, ob das so richtig ist, andernfalls krieg ich aber

überhaupt keine saubere locale auf de_DE@euro zusammen:

In custom.desktop

```
Encoding=UTF-8
```

In default.desktop

```
Encoding=ISO-8859-15
```

Ursprünglich standen beide auf UTF-8, glaube ich (falls es jemand besser weiss, bitte korrigieren).

Auch wenn das jetzt funktioniert (halt ohne gdm) und ich grundsätzlich nichts gegen 'Basteleien' habe:

Das ist doch Krampf, das kann es doch wohl nicht sein, oder?

Sorry für's Lamento, aber ich bin immer noch etwas angesäuert, nachdem ich jetzt fast einen ganzen Tag

damit verbracht habe, ein so mikroskopisch kleines Problemchen wenigstens halbwegs auf die Reihe

zu bringen.

----------

## GroennDemon

Das Ändern der Zeile hatte bei mir (selbst mir zusätzlich geändertem /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop) nur den Effekt, dass ich mich nicht mehr aus Gnome per Aktionen->Abmelden ausloggen konnte, sondern dafür Strg+Alt+Backspace nehmen musste.

Hmprf.

Ich werd mal sehen, dass ich eine Gnome-Mailingliste finde, vielleicht kann man uns da weiterhelfen.

----------

## GroennDemon

Tatsächlich: Nur wenn man über startx geht, funktioniert das mit ISO-8859-15. Allerdings unabhängig von den Einstellungen in default.desktop und gnome.desktop - zumindest bei mir.

Vor allem aber scheinen bestimmte Konfigurationsdateien gar nicht geparst zu werden:

In ~/.Xdefaults standen blaue Mauszeiger, diese und anscheinend auch die ATI-Treiber werden nur geladen, wenn ich startx verwende....

----------

## mr_elch

Gleiches Problem hier. Falls jemand ne Lösung hat, bitte posten!

----------

## Lasker

Aah, ich hab's!

Es lag tatsächlich am gdm, und zwar an dessen Spracheinstellung:

Nicht das naheliegende 'Deutsch', sondern 'Systemvorgabe' wählen!

Jetzt scheint wohl 'locale' ausgelesen und systemweit als Default gesetzt zu werden.

Kein Wunder übrigens, wenn ich mir den Kommentar in /etc/X11/gdm/locale.alias ansehe:

```
# NOTE! This is a broken way to do things.  Gdm currently reads languages ONLY

# from this file.  This is Broken(tm).  This setup will be replaced in some

# future version to be replaced by some automatic detection of available

# locales.  This file is not really a locale.alias file and the first word

# is used as a label in case gdm doesn't know this language personally,

# else it's ignored.
```

So, wie ich das jetzt sehe, scheint die Einstellung 'Systemvorgabe' wohl so 'ne Art workaround zu sein

um diese kaputte Datei eben nicht auszulesen. Muss man auch erst mal drauf kommen...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Der Spuk mit dem geänderten Encoding in /etc/X11/dm/Sessions/default.desktop hat sich inzwischen in

Nichts aufglöst. Steht jetzt wieder auf UTF-8, den Fehler kann ich auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen.

----------

## GroennDemon

Wow, klasse, danke!

Jetzt geht alles, nur Thunderbird vermurkst beim Antworten den Nachnamen des Empfängers im "To:"-Feld, wenn er Sonderzeichen enthält.

Ansonsten zeigt aber auch Thunderbird alles richtig an...

Zu deinem Konsolen-Problem: Hat sich das schon gelöst?

----------

## Lasker

 *GroennDemon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt geht alles, nur Thunderbird vermurkst beim Antworten den Nachnamen des Empfängers im
> 
> "To:"-Feld, wenn er Sonderzeichen enthält. Ansonsten zeigt aber auch Thunderbird alles richtig an...

 

Was hast du denn in den Thunderbird Character Encodings stehen?

Poste das mal, und ich vergleiche mit meinen. Möglicherweise besteht das Problem bei

mir aber auch und ich hatte nur den Fall noch nicht mit Sonderzeichen im Nachnahmen.

Ich muss aber jetzt erst mal Reibekuchen machen, hab also etwas Geduld...  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Zu deinem Konsolen-Problem: Hat sich das schon gelöst?

 

Ne, leider nicht. Ich hab im Moment aber auch keinen Plan, woran das liegen könnte. Du vielleicht?

----------

## mr_elch

Cool, fuktioniert auch bei mir!   :Smile:  Da muss man erst mal drauf kommen... Vielen Dank!

----------

## GroennDemon

 *Lasker wrote:*   

> Was hast du denn in den Thunderbird Character Encodings stehen?

 

ISO-8859-15. Das ist aber wohl eher eine Schriften-Sache, denn der Nachrichten-Text wird völlig richtig dargestellt. Es ist nur das Empfängerfeld. Selbst mein eigener Name (Grønn Demon) wird im Absenderfeld richtig dargestellt...

 *Quote:*   

> Möglicherweise besteht das Problem bei mir aber auch und ich hatte nur den Fall noch nicht mit Sonderzeichen im Nachnahmen.

 

Wenn du willst, schreib ich dir mal eine Email, dann kannst du ja mal auf Antworten klicken.

Mein Name enthält ja auch Sonderzeichen.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich muss aber jetzt erst mal Reibekuchen machen, hab also etwas Geduld...  

 

Guten Appetit  :Very Happy: .

Zu dem Konsolen-Problem: Was hast du denn für eine Schrift in /etc/rc.conf eingestellt?

Bei mir steht da 

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
```

.

----------

## Lasker

 *GroennDemon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du willst, schreib ich dir mal eine Email, dann kannst du ja mal auf Antworten klicken.
> 
> Mein Name enthält ja auch Sonderzeichen.

 

Mach das, Ich hab dir ne PM geschickt.

 *Lasker wrote:*   

> Ich muss aber jetzt erst mal Reibekuchen machen, hab also etwas Geduld...  

 

 *Quote:*   

> Guten Appetit .

 

Danke!  :Very Happy: 

Reibekuchen sind ja eine der letzten grossen Herausforderungen der Menschheit

(so sieht es jedenfalls immer aus, wenn ich die mache). Aber heute scheint mir irgendwie

alles zu gelingen: nicht nur die Reibekuchen sind ausserirdisch  gut geworden (ich allein hab

schon 11 Stück verputzt!), auch scheine ich heute alle möglichen Probleme lösen zu können,

ohne auch nur die geringste Ahnung davon zu haben wie und warum. Falls also jemand noch

was auf dem Herzen hat, macht schnell: Wer weiß, wie lange das noch anhält...  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Zu dem Konsolen-Problem: Was hast du denn für eine Schrift in /etc/rc.conf eingestellt?

 

Hat sich auch erledigt!  :Very Happy: 

Am CONSOLEFONT lag es allerdings nicht.

Ich hab (auf der Konsole) 'setfont' und dann 'setfont -m 8859-15' eingegeben, und das war's auch

schon fast, bis auf mein Euro- Zeichen, das plötzlich zum ¶ mutiert war.

Nach dem nächsten Reboot hatte sich auch das auf wundersame Weise von selbst erledigt.

Wie gesagt: Heute jagt ein Wunder das nächste (Lotto- Vorhersagen aber nur gegen Aufpreis).  :Rolling Eyes: 

Oder sollte ich mir etwa einen Auto-Reparatur-Virus gefangen haben?   :Shocked: 

----------

